# bildungsroman = μυθιστόρημα ενηλικίωσης, μυθιστόρημα διάπλασης, μυθιστόρημα μαθητείας



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2011)

Η σημερινή αγγλική λέξη της ημέρας στο Webster's είναι γερμανική και υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι που την αποδίδουμε στα ελληνικά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν και ποιος είναι ο «επίσημος»:

Πρώτα, τα στοιχεία από το Webster's:

*bildungsroman* \BIL-doonks-roh-mahn\

*DEFINITION*
_noun_

: a novel about the moral and psychological growth of the main character

*EXAMPLES*

While the author’s previous novel was a _bildungsroman_, her most recent book focuses on trials and tribulations of a family through multiple generations.

"Jonathan Safran Foer's exuberant, wildly stylized novel 'Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close' (2005) incorporates intertextuality, meta-fiction and a young boy’s spiritual education -- what we English major folks call '_bildungsroman_' -- in reconciling national trauma." -- From a review by Ryan Lattanzio in The _Daily Californian_, September 8, 2011

*DID YOU KNOW?*
"Bildungsroman" is the combination of two German words: "Bildung," meaning "education," and "Roman," meaning "novel." Fittingly, a "bildungsroman" is a novel that deals with the formative years of the main character -- in particular, his or her psychological development and moral education. The bildungsroman usually ends on a positive note with the hero's foolish mistakes and painful disappointments over and a life of usefulness ahead. Goethe's late 18th-century work_ Wilhelm Meisters Lehrjahre (Wilhelm Meister's Apprenticeship)_ is often cited as the classic example of this type of novel. Though the term is primarily applied to novels, in recent years, some English speakers have begun to apply the term to films that deal with a youthful character's coming-of-age.​

Ας δώσω και μερικά αγγλικά συνώνυμα από το λήμμα του γερμανικού λεξικού dict.cc:
*Bildungsroman*, {m} = bildungsroman, apprenticeship novel, education novel, coming-of-age novel​Στην ελληνική ορολογία έχουμε το μυθιστόρημα ενηλικίωσης. Στη σύντομη περιγραφή της μετάφρασης (μεταφράστρια η Τούλα Σιετή) στο έργο του Γκαίτε _Τα χρόνια της μαθητείας του Γουλιέλμου Μάιστερ_) αναφέρεται:
[...] Ο Γουλιέλμος Μάιστερ, που συχνά θυμίζει τον ίδιο τον Γκαίτε, μορφώνεται και διαμορφώνεται από τις εμπειρίες και τις δοκιμασίες της ζωής. Δεν είναι όμως αυτός ο ήρωας του βιβλίου. Πραγματική ηρωίδα στο έργο είναι η ίδια η ζωή.
Ο Μάιστερ αμφισβητεί τα οικογενειακά του πιστεύω, κάνει παρέα με θεατρίνους, γίνεται ο ίδιος ηθοποιός, δραματουργός, σκηνοθέτης και σκηνογράφος. Ονειρεύεται ότι μόνο μέσα από την τέχνη και μάλιστα τη θεατρική θα υπερβεί την κοινωνική του τάξη και τη μιζέρια της, ενώ παράλληλα, αναζητώντας την αλήθεια, θα ολοκληρωθεί ως άνθρωπος. [...]​Επομένως, θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε --και λέγεται-- επίσης _μυθιστόρημα μαθητείας_ ή _μόρφωσης_, όπως εξηγείται και στη συζήτηση εδώ. Όχι *εκπαίδευσης (τα ευρήματα είναι από μεταφραστήρια).


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2011)

Ναι, νομίζω ότι το _μυθιστόρημα ενηλικίωσης_, από το αγγλικό, είναι καθιερωμένο και δεν χρειάζεται εξήγηση. Αλλά, αν πρέπει να ακριβολογήσουμε, επιβάλλεται να πούμε _μυθιστόρημα μαθητείας_. 

Απορία: Το πεζό αρχικό είναι επειδή η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται έτσι στα αγγλικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2011)

Ε, ναι. Στα γερμανικά, τα ουσιαστικά αρχίζουν πάντα με κεφαλαίο.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 23, 2011)

Εγώ το ξέρω (από πού όμως; ) ως _μυθιστόρημα μαθητείας_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2011)

Κτγμ, υπάρχει μια (όχι και τόσο) λεπτή διαφορά μεταξύ μυθιστορήματος ενηλικίωσης και μυθιστορήματος μαθητείας, εξίσου υπαρκτή είναι όμως και μια κάποια σύγχυση, όπως βλέπουμε από το λήμμα στο γερμανικό λεξικό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2011)

Θα θεωρούσα το _μυθιστόρημα ενηλικίωσης_ υπερώνυμο.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 23, 2011)

Προβλήματα του στυλ: το _Μαγικό βουνό_ είναι Bildungsroman; Και αν ναι, ο αρχικός Κάστορπ θεωρείται ενήλικας; Ουντζοβάιτερ. ;)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 26, 2011)

Ανδρικό μυθιστόρημα ενηλικίωσης: _The Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_ by James Joyce

Γυναικείο μυθιστόρημα ενηλικίωσης: _The Bluest Eye_ by Toni Morrison


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2011)

Bildungsroman = παιδευτικό μυθιστόρημα 

(Βίκτωρ Ιβάνοβιτς, _Athens Review of Books_, Οκτώβριος 2011, σ. 60).


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Earion said:


> Bildungsroman = παιδευτικό μυθιστόρημα


Μόνο που έτσι θα θεωρήσουμε ότι το ίδιο το μυθιστόρημα έχει ρόλο παιδευτικό (ελπίζοντας πάντα ότι όλοι καταλαβαίνουν ότι αυτό σημαίνει «μορφωτικό» και όχι ότι αποσκοπεί να μας ταλαιπωρήσει).


----------



## Earion (Jan 11, 2012)

Bildungsroman = μυθιστόρημα διάπλασης
(Βαγγέλης Χατζηβασιλείου, "Ο δαιμόνιος Κρίστοφερ Χίτσενς", _The Book Journal_ (Ιαν. 2012), σ. 35).


----------



## Marinos (Feb 3, 2012)

Εδώ ο Παπαγιώργης μιλά για «ολοκληρωτικό» μυθιστόρημα (Βildungsroman). Λίγο παράξενο μου φαίνεται (αν και καταλαβαίνω νομίζω τη λογική του).
Παρακάτω διαβάζω το ρήμα _αθανατίσει_· δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος ή παπαγιωργισμός.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

Το _αθανατίζω_ δεν είναι η νεκρανάσταση που θα νόμιζε κανείς (που νόμισα εγώ). Απλώς, σωστή καταγραφή της νεότερης χρήσης του κάνει μόνο το λεξικό του Γεωργακά:
http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...ay_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=2149&target_dict=3

*αθανατίζω* [aθanat'izo] (1) make immortal, immortalize όσο κανείς συμμετέχει (στην κάρπωση των αγαθών του πνεύματος), τόσο και αθανατίζεται (Theodorakop) | και για ποιον αθανατίζεται εδώ ο θάνατος, αν όχι για τη ζωή την ίδια; (id.). 
(2) extol, glorify (syn δοξάζω, εξυμνώ, απαθανατίζω) ακούσαμε ποιητάδες ανόητους που ήθελαν να αθανατίσουν τους ήρωες και οι παινεμένοι ήρωες δεν εκαταλάβαιναν λέξη (Solom) | χάρηκε σ' αυτό ο τύραγνος και δεν έβαινε φωτιά να καγή, ν' αθανατίση τ' όνομά του και να τους αναποδογυρίση όλους (Makryg) | όλο τον πόνο και τον αγώνα η ποίηση μπορεί να τον μετουσιώση σε όνειρο και ν' αθανατίση όσο εφήμερο μπορεί, κάνοντάς το τραγούδι (Kazantz) | (η ακριτική εποποιία) ξεπηδάει, γεμάτη παλμό, αλήθεια και θέρμη, από τα ίδια τα σπλάχνα της ζωής, ν' αθανατίση, να υψώση σ' αιώνια σύμβολα μορφές και πράξεις πραγματικές (Melas) | το Tολέδο … το αθανάτισε με τη δική του αθανασία ο δυσθεώρητος και αγέρωχος Κρητικός (i.e. ο Θεοτοκόπουλος) (Panagiotop). [fr PatrG, K ἀθανατίζω, der of αθάνατος] 

Επίσης: Θα καταλάβαινα «μυθιστόρημα ολοκλήρωσης», αλλά «ολοκληρωτικό»;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επίσης: Θα καταλάβαινα «μυθιστόρημα ολοκλήρωσης», αλλά «ολοκληρωτικό»;


Α, χμ, εγώ το κατάλαβα αλλιώς: ένα Bildungsroman περιγράφει την πορεία κάποιου στο να οριοθετήσει τις σχέσεις του με τον κόσμο, την Weltanschauung του ας πούμε (σικ, ρε!), οπότε περιλαμβάνει δυνητικά όλον τον κόσμο, όχι _ένα_ θέμα ή _μία_ σχέση -κάπως έτσι το σκέφτηκα, αλλά μάλλον παραπήρα φόρα. Πιθανότατα «μυθιστόρημα ολοκλήρωσης» θα ήθελε να πει ο Παπαγιώργης.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2012)

εξελικτικό μυθιστόρημα, από εδώ
_«Η Νινέτ είναι ένα κλασικό μυθιστόρημα που θα μπορούσε να το κατατάξει κανείς στο Bildungsroman (εξελικτικό μυθιστόρημα).[...] Στη Νινέτ παρακολουθούμε την εξελικτική πορεία της ηρωίδας από τη γέννησή της στην Κωνσταντινούπολη ως το γάμο της […]» έγραφε για το βιβλίο η καθηγήτρια Νεοελληνικής Φιλολογίας, Αντα Κατσίκη-Γκίβαλου._


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2014)

Earion said:


> Bildungsroman = μυθιστόρημα διάπλασης
> (Βαγγέλης Χατζηβασιλείου, "Ο δαιμόνιος Κρίστοφερ Χίτσενς", _The Book Journal_ (Ιαν. 2012), σ. 35).



Αυτό ερχόμουνα να γράψω κι εγώ, οπότε +1. Γιατί καλύπτει και την ενηλικίωση και τη μαθητεία.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 28, 2014)

Επίσης, μυθιστόρημα διαμόρφωσης:

Το bildungsroman είναι ένα μυθιστορηματικό είδος που άνθησε στη Γερμανία τον 18ο και 19ο αιώνα. Ο όρος «Bildung» σημαίνει «διάπλαση», «διαμόρφωση».
Φραγκίσκη Αμπατζοπούλου, «Αυτοβιογραφικός λόγος: ιστορικοί και μυθιστορηματικοί βίοι στο μυθιστόρημα εφηβείας». _Η γραφή και η βάσανος. Ζητήματα λογοτεχνικής αναπαράστασης_, Εκδόσεις Πατάκη, Αθήνα 2000, 60-61 & 62.

...υπάρχουν ορισμένα έργα τα οποία αναφέρονται σταθερά ως ανήκοντα στο είδος όπως τα: _Eroica_ (1938) του Κ. Πολίτη, _Λεωνής_ (1940) του Γ. Θεοτοκά και _Τα ψάθινα καπέλα_ (1946) της Μ. Λυμπεράκη — στα δύο τελευταία μάλιστα αναγνωρίζεται η ειδική απόχρωση του Künstlerroman. Στο πλαίσιο του bildungsroman έχουν συζητηθεί, μεταξύ άλλων, και τα μυθιστορήματα _Το φλογισμένο ράσο_ (1911) του Πλ. Ροδοκανάκη, _Παραστρατημένοι_ (1935) της Λ. Νάκου, _Ταξίδι με τον Έσπερο_ (1946) του Άγγ. Τερζάκη, _Ο ήλιος του θανάτο_υ (1959) του Π. Πρεβελάκη, _Η αρχαία σκουριά_ (1979) της Μ. Δούκα, _Η αρραβωνιαστικιά του Αχιλλέα_ (1987) της Ά. Ζέη. Στους ευρύτερους ορίζοντες του μυθιστορήματος εξέλιξης θα μπορούσαν να ενταχθούν επίσης έργα όπως το _Βίος και πολιτεία του Αλέξη Ζορμπά_ (1946) του Ν. Καζαντζάκη και οι _Ακυβέρνητες πολιτείες_ (1961-1965) του Σ. Τσίρκα. *Ο όρος σήμερα συχνά χρησιμοποιείται αμετάφραστος ενώ η πιο δόκιμη απόδοση είναι «μυθιστόρημα διαμόρφωσης».*
Γιάννης Πάγκαλος, _Λεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας. Πρόσωπα. Έργα. Ρεύματα. Όροι_, Εκδόσεις Πατάκη, Αθήνα 2007, 298.
http://www.greek-language.gr/Resour...ion/literature_history/search.html?details=92

(τα έντονα, δικά μου)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2015)

Το _Μεγαλώνοντας_ (Boyhood) ανήκει σε αυτό το είδος ή όχι (επειδή δεν είναι βιβλίο);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2015)

Επί της ουσίας, τι σημασία έχει που δεν είναι βιβλίο; Εντάξει, θα το πεις ταινία ενηλικίωσης / διάπλασης κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2015)

E ναι, στα αγγλικά είναι coming-of-age story / movie / genre.


----------

